# iCloud saturé alors que tout est supprimé depuis plusieurs jours



## ludmer67 (8 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
j'utilise iCloud Drive et je stocke mes documents ainsi que le bureau. J'ai récemment fait un gros ménage sur mon Mac, supprimant des dizaines de Go. Le problème est que mon dossier iCloud Drive fait 18,56 Go, mais que les Documents occupent 87,82 Go de stockage iCloud... J'ai beau supprimer des vidéos lourdes, le niveau de stockage reste le même sur iCloud. Il n'y a que lorsque je touche à Photos que le volume local correspond au volume iCloud.
Que faire ?


----------



## JV34 (5 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait de la place sur mon iCloud, j'ai supprimé l'intégralité des documents qui étaient présents sur mon Cloud et malgré cela iCloud m'indique que 2,7Go de mon espace est occupé par des documents. Le dossier document présent sur mon Cloud est bien vide.
Que puis-je faire pour résoudre ce problème de stockage ?

Cordialement.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## beegeezzz (4 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Mon iCloud 200 GB est saturé alors que ce n'est pas du tout le cas.

J'ai supprimé un gros dossier de 50 GB, il n'est pas du tout présent dans iCloud.com, mais cela reste saturé.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ijuhqxb50xawhs8/Capture d’écran 2019-10-04 à 20.15.20.png?dl=0

Auriez-vous une idée svp pour me sortir de ce problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jplaleu (12 Octobre 2019)

ludmer67 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'utilise iCloud Drive et je stocke mes documents ainsi que le bureau. J'ai récemment fait un gros ménage sur mon Mac, supprimant des dizaines de Go. Le problème est que mon dossier iCloud Drive fait 18,56 Go, mais que les Documents occupent 87,82 Go de stockage iCloud... J'ai beau supprimer des vidéos lourdes, le niveau de stockage reste le même sur iCloud. Il n'y a que lorsque je touche à Photos que le volume local correspond au volume iCloud.
> Que faire ?


Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème mais c'est avec Mail, j'ai tout supprimé les mails de tous mes appareils mais sur iCloud cela reste à 1,7 Go. 
Une idée pour faire redescendre le compteur?
merci


----------



## YveeB (8 Mars 2020)

Utilisateur d'un Mac Pro sous Catalina je synchronisais ma messagerie (clients locaux Microsoft Outlook 2011 puis 2016 et Apple mail)  icloud.com / me.com avec le serveur iCloud. 2 PC avec Outlook 365 se synchronisaient avec ce compte me.com.
iCloud ne servait pas à stocker de fichier (photo ou autre).
Très rapidement le volume de messagerie sur iCloud s'est approché de la saturation sans que je puisse déterminer l'origine de cette saturation, non objectivable sur le Mac. 
Les problèmes de messagerie ont alors commencé, malgré la suppression constante des messages envoyés, vidage de la corbeille...
Vint le temps de la messagerie bloquée. J'ai alors exporté les messages sur le disque dur du Mac et vidé TOUS les dossiers de messagerie. Je pensais que iCloud se viderait alors complètement. Pas du tout, iCloud est resté saturé bloquant ainsi ma messagerie.
Deux interventions de l'assistance Apple (1er et 2ème niveau) n'ont servi à rien. Compte toujours saturé.
L'Assistance Apple m'a annoncé 2 fois l'intervention des "ingénieurs" (sic): toujours rien.
Bref rien ne bouge et Apple semble se désintéresser de cette absence de synchronisation entre clients de messagerie et son Cloud. 
Situation qui me pénalise beaucoup depuis plusieurs semaines car j'avais agrégé ma messagerie professionnelle sur ce compte me.com.
Quelqu'un a t-il déjà rencontré cette situation et a t-il trouvé une solution soit directement soit en arrivant à faire intervenir ces fameux "ingénieurs" injoignable de Apple.
Bref on peut douter soit du sérieux des "ingénieurs" Apple ou de l'intérêt de cette firme pour ses acheteurs / utilisateurs


----------



## YveeB (8 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec Mail / Outlook sur Mac Pro: plus aucun courriel dans les clients sur le Mac alors qu'iCloud est toujours saturé.
L'assistance Apple (2 niveaux sollicités lors de 2 interventions) n'a rien pu faire. Quant aux "ingénieurs" Apple appelés à la rescousse par l'assistance Apple c'est le grand désert des Tatares...
Une idée pour vider mon iCloud drive ?
Merci


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Tu as un forfait de combien de Go pour iCloud ? Et tes e-mails en pompent combien là dessus ?


----------



## YveeB (9 Mars 2020)

forfait gratuiet de5 Go et taille email de 5Go sur le iCoud drive, alors que ma messagerie sur mon client Outlook est à zéro (aucune courriel dans tous les dossiers). Je n'ai par ailleurs aucun fichier sauvegardé sur le drive comme revérifié par l'assistance Apple...


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2020)

Juste pour être précis : les mails prennent de l’espace de stockage sur iCloud (et non iCloud *Drive*).
Si j’ai bien compris tu utilises un client Outlook pour tes e-mails en _.icloud.com_ (ou anciennement _.me.com_).

As-tu tenté d’accéder à ta boîte e-mail depuis le web (via www.icloud.com) ? L’accès via un environnement dédié pourrait peut-être faire apparaître quelque chose qui n’apparaît pas autrement.


----------



## YveeB (9 Mars 2020)

désolé pour l'imprécision iCloud et iCloud drive, je pensais que la messagerie iCloud était stockée sur le drive.
oui j'utilise Outlook 2016 Mac et 365 Windows pour ma messagerie (en parallèle avec Mail de Apple pour assurer la transition Catlna / et Outlook et Courrier de Windows car il y avait un bogue avec Outlook 365 pour l'envoi de fichiers).

Je suis allé sur www.icloud.com, seul et avec l'assistance Apple, c'est là où j'ai revérifié que les dossiers de icloud / me.com étaient vides, ainsi que les dossiers sur le drive, mais que "réglage du compte" m'indiquait une saturation à 5Go par mail.
rien vu d'autre. mais je n'ai pas forcément regardé au bon endroit, ou bien l'assistance Apple a oublié de me demander de regarder.


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2020)

YveeB a dit:


> désolé pour l'imprécision iCloud et iCloud drive, je pensais que la messagerie iCloud était stockée sur le drive.



Faut dire que ces appellations « iCloud » / « iCloud Drive » prêtent à confusion je trouve.

Pour le reste, et compte tenu des actions que tu as faites, je sèche : je ne vois pas quelles actions pourraient être menées pour corriger cette différence entre une boite mail vide et un cloud qui affiche toujours 5 Go de mail...
On peut toutefois - peut-être - voir le problème sous un autre angle : si le chiffre de 5 Go correspondait à un moment où tu avais _vraiment_ 5 Go d’occupés il faudrait peut-être réfléchir à augmenter l’espace de stockage du cloud (mais ce n’est plus gratuit).

Ma boîte mail icloud occupe environ 10 go (mails perso), mes mails pro sont gérés par un autre service de mails (plus approprié pour un cadre professionnel...).

Je ne connais pas tes contraintes réelles et tes 5 Go vont peut-être se libérer d’un coup et tout va redevenir à la normal (jusqu’à la prochaine fois ? ).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (9 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir, 
Sans doute soit un problème de desynchronisation d’iCloud, ce qui est assez courant.
Toutefois, iCloud a connu des problèmes aujourd’hui et le service mail a été perturbé pour certains et rétabli dans la journée. 
Peut-être des délais de remise en service 






						Apple - Support - System Status
					






					www.apple.com


----------



## YveeB (14 Mars 2020)

(bonne) surprise ce matin : 4,87 Go libres sur iCloud alors que je tentais tous les jours de vider ce qui était vide hormis 2 ou 3 messages qui me parvenaient soudain sans raison apaprente, le chiffre de 5,1 Go d'occupation étant constamment observable... 
les ingénieurs ont dû intervenir, si c'est ça on ne peut guère compter sur leur réactivité
pas un mot d'accompagnement de Apple...
j'ai dû perdre des dizaines ou centaines de messages pendant ces semaines de saturation... c'est pourquoi j'avais commencé à prévenir tous mes correspondants de changer via un autre compte de messagerie
en tout cas c'est une bonne leçon que je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier : je ne me sers plus de iCloud que comme compte de messagerie secondaire, aucune envie de me retrouver à nouveau dans cette situation bloquée, pieds et poings liés sinon à devoir payer un racket pour une extension de place, sans rien pouvoir faire...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2020)

J'ai fait du ménage en fusionnant le fils et en supprimant les doublons.


----------



## MrTom (15 Mars 2020)

Et quand tu vas sur www.icloud.com > réglages du compte > Restaurer des fichiers ? Il y a parfois des sauvegardes de fichiers qui trainent là et qui prennent de la place.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

Pour moi c'est pire, je ne peux plus conserver mon adresse email me.com créer à l'époque en Angleterre. Moyen de paiement refusé et il faut une adresse physique en Angleterre. Je veux m'abonné mais ne peux le faire. Sauf si je me refait un compte, mais c'est pas facile de faire savoir qu'on change d'email en ces temps de scams permanent. J'ai donc changé pour protonmail.


----------



## YveeB (16 Mars 2020)

Vu la complexité du système me.com, je ne peux que t'inciter à prendre contact avec l'assistance Apple... Je pense qu mon problème a été "solutionné" par les "ingénieurs" Apple parce que le problème était décrit à plusieurs endroits dans les forums...
Apple tente d'ailleurs de savoir - depuis que j'ai signalé l'absence de contacts avec eux - si mon problème est réglé...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

Merci! Je vais prendre contact avec l'assistance en Angleterre pour commencer. Parce que l'Assistance française n'avait été d'aucune aide. (pour changer votre domicile et pouvoir payer son compte mail avec ma nouvelle résidence et ma nouvelle carte, et bien vous devez vous désabonner de tous les services Apple pendant 3 mois. Apple France )
J'ai aussi reçu la même réponse à l'Apple Store de Genève.


----------

